# Fertility / IVF Spells From Ebay



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone.

Not posted on this board before but often look.  I just wondered if anyone had used one of the IVF spells advertised on ebay as there seems to be a lot of positive feedback and I wanted to know if anyone had got a BFP with one?

Many thanks
Libeth


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Libeth, 

I don't mean to be negative and I am all for complimentary therapies having tried most of the   . However these spells really anger me. Any BFPs will be purely coincidence. please don't let these charlatans profit from you. Far better to spend your money on vitamins on relaxation CDs etc. A complete stranger saying (or not saying - well who's to know) a few words hundreds of miles away will really not help I am sure. 

Look at the sellers, the same people sell spells, for getting rich, passing exams, finding love etc etc, basically they can make all your dreams come true! Well lets face it if that were true they be world renowned Gods who could charge a lot more for their services! 

I hope you get your dream xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lisbeth

Sadly I have to agree with Greeneyed here  I wouldn't buy a spell from someone off ebay as they are only trying to make a profit hun !

If you're really interested in this area eg psychics, spells etc then look into reputable readers etc....there are some reputable psychics on ebay but do some research first before wasting your money (there's a thread on this board with ladies who've had readings from ebay so have a read of that).

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70306.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134081.0

As for spells, why not do the "free" spell on this board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112148.0

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

I must say i have used the spells on ebay from one lady mia-angel. I got my first BFP in 12 years i guess i believe in her.

Linda


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
I had a look around at other options in the end and I must admit I have been incredibly lucky and got a BFP on first go of IVF.

xx


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Congrats - sweetheart - IVF is a much better option than spells - though slightly more expensive


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi there just to say i bought it and it never worked so it is up to you i thinjk it is just your luck if it is going to work for you t will of worked anyway.
sorry to burst bubble xxxx


----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

I've just bought a spell from Mia-Angel.

Yes I know many people don't beleive in them, and say that IVF is more likely to work (lol!!) but right at this moment IVF isn't an option for us and TBH all I need is hope.  If all it does is make me feel a little bit more positive/hopeful then its a good thing.

Incidentally I do have some beleif in "the power of the Universe" as back in 2006, after being given a poor prognosis by our fertility clinic and told to go for ICSI, I got a natural BFP (the first I've ever had) 2 weeks after having spiritual healing.  My BFP is now a rambunctious little boy of 22 months!  Maybe it was a coincidence but it was a very good one!


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi, Ive just brought a spell from mia_angel. She was featured in the pregnancy and birth mag last year as she'd had so much sucess.
I will let you know in jan if it has worked although i also believe in asking the universe and god and will also be doing some self hypnosis so when it works i won't be totally sure which or wheather  it's the combination which helped.

manda mae xxx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

I can help you out with spells if you want to make your own.  I think these are much more powerful than any you can buy.


----------



## L5124698 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, 

you are probably going to think im   but in all honesty i think anything is worth a try so i purchased a fertility spell from ebay (figgured i had nothing to lose apart from £7) I know the lady has been featured in pregnancy and birth magazine for helping many ladies get a BFP but i just wondered if anyone on here has ever tried it? 

thanks 
L


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes!! I did it, thought why not!!!   

She is a lovely lady, and is very helpful. I did my spell last July, didnt get a sniff of a BFP she recast for my in November for free... I got a BFP in March naturally... She also gives you a pregnancy protection spell when you get your BFP. Mine didnt stay that long for her to do it. 

With things like this, its totally personal. Some people think its just stupid!!! So each to there own. I think if it helps you then do it. Good luck hun!
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Upsy Daisy (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, I hold my hands up - I'm   too!

I got the twin pregnancy spell done just before I had my last IVF.  I guess my twin pregnancy was probably more likely down to the arsenal of drugs and the £6k of IVF than the spell but it did give me a lot of positive energy and I still carry around the little charm she sent me. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I've never bought a spell off ebay but I did see a psychic years ago and bought fertility bits like precious stones etc....

There's a full moon spell on the Complementary Therapies board...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141516.0

and if you have a look at the Comp Therapies board you'll find other posts/threads for spells, clairvoyants etc....

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I did ... waste of money if you ask me ..... 
Maybe next time!! x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I bought some of these on Ebay about 6 yrs ago and still not worked for me!! Save your money


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

...or do the free ones I've posted!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Ooo where are yours


Just found my little bag from last time .... 


Mini x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I bought a mia angel fertility spell to - and yes, I got a BFP first time of asking, going through icsi treatment.... did I think it was the spell that did it - probably not, but it did give me something to concentrate my positive energies upon.

I suppose it's like everything in life - there's two sides to everything.
Best wishes ladies
Sheila


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Here you go Thetis

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171264.0

The apple spell is a few posts down on the 1st page, it's not as daunting as the poppet spell seems to be.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you - will bookmark the page for the future      


Liking the apple one ..


Tis xxx


----------



## jennyfreckles (Nov 21, 2010)

I was sceptical when my friend ordered one from Mia-angel after many attempts, and she became pregnant but sadly miscarried (not for the first time).  Mia did her another spell for her next treatment and said that she had tweeked it (or something like that) to try to help with the pregnancy and on her next treatment she had her ds after 10 years of IVF.

When I decided to go ahead I not only did a vitamin regime I bought a spell too.  My treatment worked.

A friend has recently miscarried whilst having treatment.  She bought a spell and then conceived naturally (praying she carries her little one ok).  

Maybe it was the spell, maybe it was the belief that someone is on your side.  We'll never know, but I'm grateful to Mia 3 times over.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Just a heads up for all those who have or are planning to buy spells or readings from Ebay. These are due to become one of their prohibited items in the near future: http://sellerupdate.ebay.co.uk/autumn2012/category-item-specifics-changes

C~x

/links


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

You don't need to buy them, I've put spells up for free for anyone that wants to use them.


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry for waking an old thread up. I bought a Mia spell probably about 12 months ago and never got round to doing it. Found it out while having a clear out today and thought why not. Got nothing to loose as we're due to start ICSI at some point next year (hopefully the first few months but things don' t ever go to plan with us ) 

I've yet to do your apple spell Julianne. Waiting for the new year and a fresh start once DF's surgery is all finished by then hopefully.


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Flutterby14 (Aug 14, 2013)

i brought one over 12 months ago..... still not had my bfp and am now under the hospital for help so in all, no mine didnt happen. im not hughely let down as I know that theyre really for entertainment purposes like the readings are too.


----------

